# German Internet & Satellite TV



## Delapsus-Angelus

Hi all,

I have just moved to Germany, and it seems I will be finding my own place in the near future.

However I have 2 questions that I would like to investigate and get all your advise on:

1. What is the best internet in Germany for speed and unlimited downloads?

b. Or the best for price as an alternative option?

2. I would like English TV, specifically the sports (EPL) so i realise I would need to pay for this, but what companies can install this for me and what is the cost?

Appreciate your help.


----------



## MrTweek

1. Depends on where you live. Fastest is usually cable, but not available everywhere. DSL can get you up to 50 Mbps in well connected places and 15-25 Mbps otherwise. Which company to chose depends on your location. Fixed line internet connections are almost always unlimited. Limits exist only for mobile networks.
It's never expensive. 30-40 EUR/month should get you a fast connection including landline phone with unlimited national calls.


----------



## Delapsus-Angelus

MrTweek said:


> 1. Depends on where you live. Fastest is usually cable, but not available everywhere. DSL can get you up to 50 Mbps in well connected places and 15-25 Mbps otherwise. Which company to chose depends on your location. Fixed line internet connections are almost always unlimited. Limits exist only for mobile networks.
> It's never expensive. 30-40 EUR/month should get you a fast connection including landline phone with unlimited national calls.


Thanks.

I am in Waldbronn, Ettlingen or Karlsruhe area as I am looking for a place now (in a hotel for the meantime), but trying to stay in Waldbronn whilst I learn the language and area.

No idea on the English TV options?


----------



## James3214

For English TV, you could always try getting a VPN (costs around 50-60GBP per year) which will give you a UK IP address so you could watch live TV using BBC or ITV iPlayer. For the EPL you could sign up to Sky Germany or get your own dish installed. They have a lot of EPL games on Sky Germany but I'm not the expert on this subject.


----------



## Delapsus-Angelus

Thanks, I sent an email to Sky to see what they say.


----------



## James3214

Delapsus-Angelus said:


> Thanks, I sent an email to Sky to see what they say.


Sky in Germany or Sky in UK? Be interested to hear what reply you get.
SKY UK will probably tell you that it is illegal to receive their broadcast in Germany.
But I would be interested to know what their EPL offer is for Germany.


----------



## MrTweek

When I lived in Karlsruhe, I had cable internet from Kabelfernsehen TV Internet Telefon Mobil - Kabel BW
Their internet plans start from 23 €/month and they were by far the fastest connection available. They also offer 100 Mbps.
They offer TV as well and seem to have 15 English speaking channels.
See here: DigitalTV International: Englisch - Kabel BW
Click on "Alle Sender des Pakets anzeigen".
Doesn't seem to have many sports channels though.
You will surely be able to get PL in German with Sky Germany. Not sure if they have anything in English.


----------



## Delapsus-Angelus

So i got feedback from Sky Europe, and I can get the below, very reasonable if you ask me:

To subscribe to Sky UK Sports in Waldbronn you will need a satellite dish ( dish size around 85-110cm // with Twin-LNB ) that has to be pointed to ASTRA 28.2° East and a original Sky UK box with an active Sky UK viewing card that can be ordered through us. The monthly subscription is paid directly ( automatically debited every month ) to Sky B2B via VISA or MASTER CARD in £/Pounds. You can get a VISA or MASTER credit card from your Sparkasse bank.

Sky UK Sports shows 115 games from the Barclays Premier League season plus the Champions League. Incredible live sports coverage on Sky 3D when you take Sky Sports with Sky Entertainment Extra+ and the HD Pack.

ESPN has rights for some Barclays Premier League games. So if not on Sky Sports they are shown on ESPN exclusively.

ESPN TV
UK Football:
Catch exclusively live Barclays Premier League, plus Clydesdale Bank Premier League and Irn Bru Scottish Football League. Don't miss topical news, debate and discussion and more.
European football:
Join the epic battles in Serie A with 3 live and exclusive matches every week, and the best in class from the German top division, the Bundesliga. Further international football includes the Eredivisie, Russian Premier League, Coppa Italia and new to ESPN, French Ligue 1. Highlights and review shows are not to be missed.
Coming soon:
FIFA World Cup 2014 Qualifiers and UEFA Under 21 Championship 2013 Qualifying
ESPN

ESPN UK & ESPN America
1 - Sky Customers can upgrade to receive ESPN for £13 per month
2 - Sky Sports subscribers can upgrade to receive ESPN for £10 per month

Sky UK TV packages:
Sky Entertainment Mix - £21.50 per month ( with Sky HD £26.50 per month )
Sky Entertainment Extra - £26.50 per month ( with Sky HD £31.50 per month )
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sky Movie Pack + Sky Entertainment Mix - £37.50 per month
Sky Movie Pack + Sky Entertainment Extra - £42.50 per month
Sky Sports Pack + Sky Entertainment Mix - £42.50 per month
Sky Sports Pack + Sky Entertainment Extra - £47.50 per month
Sky World Pack - £55.50 per month ( All Sky UK channels ) 
Sky HD - £ 10.25 per month ( 12 month minimum contract )


----------

